# My First AMD Build



## tami626 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hello, dear friends!

So, I thought my old Sandy build deserves a retirement after 8 years of great service. I need (I mean want) a new one, mostly for gaming (1440p, 1080p, new and old games, low or ultra, anything really). Maybe some crunching too.

Here's what I've come up with:

PCPartPicker Part List

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 3.6 GHz 8-Core Processor  ($327.99 @ Amazon) 
*CPU Cooler:* Scythe FUMA 2 51.17 CFM CPU Cooler  ($59.99 @ Amazon) 
*Motherboard:* ASRock B450 Pro4 ATX AM4 Motherboard  ($89.89 @ OutletPC) 
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3200 Memory  ($69.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Crucial MX500 500 GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive  ($64.89 @ OutletPC) 
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT 8 GB PULSE Video Card  ($413.98 @ Newegg) 
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic FOCUS Plus Gold 650 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply  ($100.00 @ Amazon) 
*Total:* $1126.73
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2019-10-13 09:09 EDT-0400_

I couldn't find the case on PCPartPicker, a SilentiumPC Armis AR5 is the one I've chosen.

The GPU really hurts my wallett, so I have also been thinking about getting the RX 5500 if it comes out until Christmas and after a few years, upgrade the hell out of it with whatever that comes out by then. In this case, I could stay near the €1K mark for now.

What do you guys think?


----------



## HD64G (Oct 13, 2019)

I would get the MSI B450 Tomahawk Max motherboard If I was in your place. Great VRMs, BIOS ready for Ryzen 3000, better memory compatibility, not much more expensive. And I would get a 3733MHz RAM kit. Great prices around atm. Agree for the rest of the parts. And if you want to get closer to the $1K mark, get a custom 5700 non-XT or a custom Vega56 if you find one for less than $300.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 13, 2019)

I'd suggest getting some better RAM.
DDR4 3200 at CAS 18 is going to be quite slow with that CPU.
Hopefully you can stretch your budget by $5 to get these





						Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3600MHz Kit w/Gunmetal Grey heatshield at Amazon.com
					

Buy Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3600MHz Kit w/Gunmetal Grey heatshield: Memory - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				



It's what I'm running at 3800 CAS 16. Most people get them running at 3733 or 3800 1:1.


----------



## tami626 (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks guys!

So, RAM sounds like an easy improvement. Can there be any difficulties achieving those 3600+ clocks, or is it simply a setting in the BIOS?


----------



## authorized (Oct 13, 2019)

If you're looking for savings, replace the 3700x with 3600 instead of downgrading the gpu.
You can get nvme ssd for a similar price, I can see no good reason to go with sata drive you picked.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 13, 2019)

tami626 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> So, RAM sounds like an easy improvement. Can there be any difficulties achieving those 3600+ clocks, or is it simply a setting in the BIOS?


In my case, I have to set it manually in the UEFI, XMP doesn't work properly on my board. That said, it's a piece of cake to set up manually.
Others have had it working with XMP. That said, I run my memory at much tighter timings and higher speeds, yet at only 1.36V.
Ryzen DRAM calculator should help you work out what settings would work with your specific system though.








						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com
				




As pointed out above, might be worth looking at an NVMe drive as well.
Apparently these are quite good for the money, although I'm not personally familiar with the brand. You'd save the extra $5 by going with this.


			https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-SB-ROCKET-512-Rocket-Internal-Performance/dp/B07KGMBCKD/
		

Just remember you need a GPT Windows install drive to use an NVMe drive.

Oh and as you're apparently in Europe, you might want to look here for prices.





						Geizhals Preisvergleich EU
					

Preisvergleich für PC-Hardware, Software, Video/Foto, Unterhaltungselektronik, Sport & Freizeit und Haushalt in der EU




					geizhals.eu


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 13, 2019)

ive nothing to say, just pay for it and grab the stick!


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2019)

Yeah you edits check out, pull the trigger and enjoy your build!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 13, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> ive nothing to say, just pay for it and grab the stick!


golly! that was suggestive! 
I agree tho, pull the stick and enjoy the trigger!


----------



## Jetster (Oct 13, 2019)

My first AMD build was the K6-2 350
Looks like a nice build


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2019)

Jetster said:


> My first AMD build was the K6-2 350
> Looks like a nice build


Mine was an Opty 1)70  I still have all the parts and one day plan to rebuild it again for fun.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 13, 2019)

tami626 said:


> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic FOCUS Plus Gold 650 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply ($100.00 @ Amazon)



Get one of the newer Seasonic Focus GX PSU's :





						Seasonic Focus GX-650 - Kenmerken - Tweakers
					






					tweakers.net
				








						Seasonic Focus GX-750 - Kenmerken - Tweakers
					






					tweakers.net
				




These new models don't have in-wire capacitors. 








						FOCUS GX
					

The newly upgraded FOCUS PX and FX series are the successor to the FOCUS PLUS Series.




					seasonic.com


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 13, 2019)

authorized said:


> If you're looking for savings, replace the 3700x with 3600 instead of downgrading the gpu.
> You can get nvme ssd for a similar price, I can see no good reason to go with sata drive you picked.


I also see no reason to buy a M.2 SSD that is not NVMe unless there is not any free SATA port. Unlikely in this new build.
1. Buy a better SATA SSD
or
2. Buy a NVMe close to that price.

And yes a higher GPU is way better than higher CPU. The R5 3600 + RX5700XT is really really nice combo!


----------



## tami626 (Oct 13, 2019)

Alright guys, thanks so much!

I'll try to find a RAM around 3600 MHz with some decent timings.

Can anyone suggest a good NVMe drive from these?









						M.2 NVMe SSD s kapacitou 480 – 512 GB | Alza.sk
					

M.2 NVMe SSD s kapacitou 480 – 512 GB na sklade. ✅ Bezpečný výber aj nákup. ✅ Doručíme do 24 hodín. ✅ Poradíme s výberom. ✅ Pravidelné akcie a zľavy na M.2 N...




					www.alza.sk


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 13, 2019)

Jetster said:


> My first AMD build was the K6-2 350
> Looks like a nice build



WITH 3D NOW!?!

Seriously though, this is a sweet build @OP.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 13, 2019)

tami626 said:


> Can anyone suggest a good NVMe drive from these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMHO the 970 EVO/EVO PLUS series is excellent in every way (except price) among the TLC type NVMe SSDs. If you can afford it go with it no doubt.
I personally buy only Samsung SSDs, but thats me...

That site states that the EVO/EVO PLUS are MLC but they really are TLC with a portion of MLC type cells. All MLC type are the "Pro series" of Samsung.
MLC are higher performance, higher total write count cells but its not noticeable in every day use unless you are transfering hundreds of GBs at a time and every day.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 13, 2019)

tami626 said:


> Alright guys, thanks so much!
> 
> I'll try to find a RAM around 3600 MHz with some decent timings.
> 
> ...


Adata XPG SX8200/Pro if you're considering cost/performance.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 13, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Adata XPG SX8200/Pro if you're considering cost/performance.


i have a 8200 pro and its stellar


----------



## rainzor (Oct 14, 2019)

MP510 or S11 Pro.
AFAIK S11 Pro and 8200 Pro are identical, but S11 Pro comes with 5 year warranty while that store offers only 3 yrs on 8200pro.


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 14, 2019)

the crucial p1 1tb ssd is a really good buy in my opinion. $95.99 atm in amazon
its not as quick as the adata, samsung evos or Wd sn750, but its faster than sata ssds.
for 1tb boot drive and under $100 its a pretty good buy.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Oct 14, 2019)

My thoughts...stick with the stock cooler (it's not too bad really) and consider using the money from that to go with a 1TB or 2TB Intel 660p instead.

Dec 2018 was also my first AMD build in many many years...

This combo below worked out really well for me however I'm not much of a gamer so having a lesser gaming video card allowed my budget to go to other parts.

PCPartPicker Part List

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 3.9 GHz 8-Core Processor  ($378.48 @ Amazon) 
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i PRO 75 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler  ($139.89 @ OutletPC) 
*Motherboard:* ASRock X470 Master SLI/AC ATX AM4 Motherboard  ($134.89 @ OutletPC) 
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3200 Memory  ($174.99 @ Amazon) 
*Storage:* Samsung 970 Evo 500 GB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive  ($89.99 @ Amazon) 
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon RX 560 - 1024 4 GB Video Card  ($119.99 @ Amazon) 
*Power Supply:* Corsair RMx (2018) 750 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply  ($119.79 @ OutletPC) 
*Total:* $1158.02
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2019-10-14 00:19 EDT-0400_

(See Corsair forums for settings that will work for CMW32GX4M2C3200C16 on ASRock X470 Master SLI/AC because this ram kit needed some tweaking to work with this combo above.)

I don't really have any complaints but if anything I might have done differently...

1) see "tech deals" on youtube
2) the included cooler would have been fine
3) go larger NVMe 1TB like Intel 660p
4) avoid RGB stuff to put $ to better use


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 14, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> My thoughts...stick with the stock cooler (it's not too bad really) and consider using the money from that to go with a 1TB or 2TB Intel 660p instead.
> 
> Dec 2018 was also my first AMD build in many many years...
> 
> ...


except fo the gpu, i thinks not suit for 1080p now adays, rx480/570/gtx1650 would be better choice to deal with it, avoid rgb couldnt agree more


----------



## A Computer Guy (Oct 14, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> except fo the gpu, i thinks not suit for 1080p now adays, rx480/570/gtx1650 would be better choice to deal with it, avoid rgb couldnt agree more



Yea rx560 not the best choice for more involved gamers.  I'm not so much a gamer these days although Ace Combat 7 does seem to run well enough in 1080p and some of the older games I play it's just fine.  If you want dual 4k and minimal gaming rx560's $110 price point was not too bad at the time almost a year ago.  I still think GPU's are over priced, however I might be inclined to try a rx5700/rx5500 if it falls close enough to $300.


----------



## tami626 (Oct 14, 2019)

I have found a Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT 8 GB PULSE for €377.50 including 20% taxes, which is around $416, so I might just get it. Where I first checked, it is like €100 more.

// Update:

So, I have managed to keep everything around €1,100 (~€900 without taxes), which is a great price IMO. I have also found the exact same RAM @TheLostSwede recommended and I'll get the ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro SSD that most of you guys mentioned. The rest remains the same.

Thanks again for all your help, I'll make sure to update you when the stuff comes! Might take like two weeks.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Oct 17, 2019)

Newegg shellshocker rx5700 under $300!  What luck!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 17, 2019)

tami626 said:


> I have found a Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT 8 GB PULSE for €377.50 including 20% taxes, which is around $416, so I might just get it. Where I first checked, it is like €100 more.
> 
> // Update:
> 
> ...


Looking forward to Your post in:








						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

Bought something and would like to share? put it here :)  I have bought a cheap replacement for my broken headset this morning from Ebay (Tesco outlet) TurtleBeach X12.  Will replace my Logitech G230's since the connection to the right speaker is completely busted. Quite happy with the price...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## tami626 (Nov 8, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Looking forward to Your post in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...h-related-purchase-thread.225885/post-4148396
There you go. 

Also, l have tried enabling "XMP 2.0 Profile 1: DDR4-3600 17-19-19-39 1.35V" in the BIOS, but after a restart, it just reverts itself to "DDR4-2133". Should I try a lower clock or higher voltage or what? Sorry, I'm really new to RAM OC.

Also, is 52 °C on the CPU in idle normal with my setup? Stock paste. One intake and one exhaust case fan, two on the CPU heatsink, all way below 1,000 RPM by default. Ambient around 20 °C.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 8, 2019)

tami626 said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...h-related-purchase-thread.225885/post-4148396
> There you go.
> 
> Also, l have tried enabling "XMP 2.0 Profile 1: DDR4-3600 17-19-19-39 1.35V" in the BIOS, but after a restart, it just reverts itself to "DDR4-2133". Should I try a lower clock or higher voltage or what? Sorry, I'm really new to RAM OC.
> ...


In case ambient?
1 fan in, 1 fan out doent sound (or is) too much...
When enabling XMP all other CPU settings are auto?


----------



## tami626 (Nov 8, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> In case ambient?


I mean room temperature.


Zach_01 said:


> When enabling XMP all other CPU settings are auto


The XMP profile is literally the only thing I touched yet, just out of curiosity. I'll continue tomorrow.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 8, 2019)

tami626 said:


> I mean room temperature.


I know... I ment how is the in-case ambient. Cannot add more fans? 52C idle is not too good.



tami626 said:


> The XMP profile is literally the only thing I touched yet, just out of curiosity. I'll continue tomorrow.


Ryzen memory controller can be picky some times, other times is just the mainboard auto setting timings that are not visible to user... Have you tried the "Ryzen DRAM calculator" yet?
Before start messing with voltages (DRAM/CPUsoc) etc...


----------



## tami626 (Nov 8, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> I ment how is the in-case ambient.


Oh, sorry. I can check tomorrow. Dumb question: how do I properly measure it?


Zach_01 said:


> Cannot add more fans?


Well, I can try adding some from my old build.


Zach_01 said:


> Have you tried the "Ryzen DRAM calculator" yet?


I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 8, 2019)

Easiest way is to measure the exuast air but its not very accurate as the CPU cooler is to close on that... Can you stick a thermometer inside?
And run HWiNFO for all component monitoring

I dont have a case so dont compare things...


----------



## tami626 (Nov 9, 2019)

Alright, so I did some stress testing using prime95 and the max. CPU temperature turned out to be 80 °C with the CPU fans at 1,200 RPM and the case fans around 750 RPM. I guess I'm okay with it. I will check it during real-world use later.

I will experiment a little with my RAM now.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 9, 2019)

During that test with 80C what was the all core clock? I think 3700X can do something like 4.1 maybe 4.2GHz all core boost if temp is tamed.
80C is not over specs but 99% it cuts off some boost. Same for the non all core boost, in order to hit frequently the 4.4GHz.

I was hitting 75C back on August with 33~34C room temp, but without case. Now that the room is 27C the CPU max temp is about 65C.
I think that the sweet spot for Ryzen3000 is about 70C max. If you can do something to drop as close as possible, then you should do it. Im not too comfortable at 75+ temps, but thats me...

Can you post some screenshot like mine during that stress test?


----------



## tami626 (Nov 9, 2019)

Okay, I have run the stress test again with the RAM at 3,200 MHz. The CPU temps and fan speeds were a bit lower this time for some reason.



Spoiler: screenshot









I see nothing wrong about those temperatures, especially with the PC running this silent. I guess my case fans could boost a lot further if they needed to.

But, I have noticed a bunch of hardware errors. Then the PC just restarted.

I have also tried the "Ryzen DRAM calculator" you suggested, but with no luck, even the safe preset wouldn't boot at 3,600 MHz. The highest clock that booted was 3,200 MHz, but it seems to cause hardware errors and it even crashes the PC as I mentioned.

So, for now, I'm stuck at 2,133 MHz. Any suggestions? Should I try some clocks below 3,200 MHz? Or higher voltage? I have tried 3,400 MHz @ 1.4 V with increased CAS, but it didn't boot. I'm pretty tired of it already.

// Update:

Looks like the hardware errors could be related to the GPU?


```
A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Component: PCI Express Upstream Switch Port
Error Source: Advanced Error Reporting (PCI Express)

Primary Bus:Device:Function: 0xA:0x0:0x0
Secondary Bus:Device:Function: 0x0:0x0:0x0
Primary Device Name:PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_1478&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C1
Secondary Device Name:
```


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 9, 2019)

Yes temps are nice.
Forget the 3600MHz DRAM for now... Make it stable at 3200 first.
Did you use DRAMcalc safe preset for 3200MHz? what was the suggested voltage for ram at that speed? 1.35V?
Did you set all the available settings?


----------



## tami626 (Nov 9, 2019)

I only tried DRAMcalc with 3,600 MHz. I'm going to try it now with 3,200 MHz.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 9, 2019)

Oh man, so sorry... I forgot that your RAM is a 3600 kit.

Did you use Taiphoon first to determine all ram specs?


----------



## tami626 (Nov 9, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Did you use Taiphoon first to determine all ram specs?


I used it to determine the die. Is there anything else I need?


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 9, 2019)

No...

pay attention the red boxes to set it right
What voltage did calc suggested for RAM and SOC and the others?


----------



## tami626 (Nov 9, 2019)

I am not sure about those voltages. This is all I have there:


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 9, 2019)

VDDCR SOC is the CPU SOC (*S*ystem *O*n *C*hip) voltage and this means the CPU I/O chiplet/die where it contains the memory controller. It helps alot with DRAM OC.
Mine by default is set to 1.1V (1100mV) and in windows saw a ~1.080V, pretty much like yours if you see the HWiNFO (SoC voltage). There is a small percentage drop from setting to actuall value.

The calculator as you can see suggested me to 1.125V max but that didnt work for me. I found stability at 1.215V (1.200V report by HWiNFO)
I'm not saying put 1.215 straight away. But you can begin to raise it a bit, by raising the offset, like +0.05~0.07 (+50~70mV) so this would result for you 1100mV + 50mV = 1150mV and you would see in HWiNFO something like 1125mV or 1.125V

The calculator also suggested 1.4V DRAM but this wont work either. It needed 1.45V.

Before you raise SOC voltage, try 1.35 -->> 1.4V DRAM and see if that changes anything.
Or maybe the setup needs both DRAM/CPU SOC raised a bit.

Try 1 at a time to pin-point what eventually is what stables it (if it does).

MAX CPU SOC voltage EVER is 1.3V but I would not go beyond 1.25V, I rather downclock...
MAX safe DRAM for DDR4 is 1.5V and some say even much more like 1.8/9V but I wouldnt. Under 1.5V is OK for me.


----------



## tami626 (Nov 9, 2019)

Looks like my RAM is stable at 3,200 MHz, but not with DRAMCalc, since it makes me lower all the timings and it doesn't even boot like that. So, I'll keep it like this for now, because my patience has run out a long time ago.

I have done some GPU benchmarking with results above average, but I got 19 hardware errors. I guess the random crash that happened earlier could also be related to them.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 9, 2019)

tami626 said:


> Looks like my RAM is stable at 3,200 MHz, but not with DRAMCalc, since it makes me lower all the timings and it doesn't even boot like that. So, I'll keep it like this for now, because my patience has run out a long time ago.
> 
> I have done some GPU benchmarking with results above average, but I got 19 hardware errors. I guess the random crash that happened earlier could also be related to them.


Yeah, Calculator isn't THAT universal, in my case some of the suggested settings would result in BSODs.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 9, 2019)

tami626 said:


> Looks like my RAM is stable at 3,200 MHz, but not with DRAMCalc, since it makes me lower all the timings and it doesn't even boot like that. So, I'll keep it like this for now, because my patience has run out a long time ago.
> 
> I have done some GPU benchmarking with results above average, but I got 19 hardware errors. I guess the random crash that happened earlier could also be related to them.


Could be... and that error refers to PCIE...

_Component: PCI Express Upstream Switch Port
Error Source: Advanced Error Reporting (PCI Express)_

I wonder if there is something going on with the mainboard's PCI-E link and all the instability you are experiencing is related to that alone.



Chomiq said:


> Yeah, Calculator isn't THAT universal, in my case some of the suggested settings would result in BSODs.


Yes, true... thats is why I'm telling what has not worked for me. The end result though is better than XMP. At beginning I was just raising DRAM/UCLK/FCLK multies, XMP on and all others auto. But turning XMP off and started playing with the calculator's settings as a strarting point I improve the performance. Latency the most and not so bandwidth.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Done a little research about this.
People having it (not too common though) in lots of different platforms.
Seems like it is related to Chipset drivers and/or BIOS/UEFI versions

tami626 did you install chipset drivers from Asrock or AMD website? AMD has a CPU driver also.
BIOS/UEFI update I guess you have done...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 9, 2019)

Not RAM related, it seems to be related to your graphics card.





						5700xt Crashing
					

Have been having issues since day with my 5700xt, it should be noted that I have two identical builds (one for me, one for my wife). Her system has been issue free without a single crash, where as mine has crashed in every game I play (Fornite, WoW, LoL, Rust, Stardew Valley). The crashes are...




					community.amd.com


----------



## tami626 (Nov 9, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> BIOS/UEFI update I guess you have done...


Actually, I hadn't. But now I have, and it looks like it helped. Before, I got dozens of errors during 30 minutes of gameplay and now, nothing! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 9, 2019)

Now you can tame that RAM too!



tami626 said:


> ...because my patience has run out a long time ago.


Hope this error fix changed you mood...

Enjoy!


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 20, 2019)

tami626 said:


> Actually, I hadn't. But now I have, and it looks like it helped. Before, I got dozens of errors during 30 minutes of gameplay and now, nothing! Thanks a lot!



What BIOS update did you end up applying?


----------



## tami626 (Nov 20, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> What BIOS update did you end up applying?


The latest one, 3.60.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 20, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Could be... and that error refers to PCIE...
> 
> _Component: PCI Express Upstream Switch Port
> Error Source: Advanced Error Reporting (PCI Express)_
> ...


Had the same issue, a BIOS update to AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB or ABBA, and uninstalling the chipset drivers then reinstalling the drivers again fixed it.

It was a known issue with Nvidia? cards but it may of been AMD's Radeon cards as well.


----------



## tami626 (Nov 21, 2019)

Alright, about the RAM, it looks like I was just dumb. Turns out I had the XMP profile selected the whole time and for some reason, it made my system unbootable, even when I had set all the values manually according to the DRAM Calculator.

However, I still don't understand one thing. *My CAS latency keeps popping up to 18 after I set it to 17.* I guess it doesn't make a big difference, but it's weird. Is it supposed to happen?


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 21, 2019)

tami626 said:


> However, I still don't understand one thing. *My CAS latency keeps popping up to 18 after I set it to 17.* I guess it doesn't make a big difference, but it's weird. Is it supposed to happen?


You have to disable 'Gear Down Mode' and Ryzen prefers even numbers instead of odd. Example: 16/2=8, 17/2=8.5


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 21, 2019)

@tami626 how are you liking the pulse XT? I just grabbed a 5700 non XT pulse and am super happy with performance and temperatures


----------



## tami626 (Nov 21, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> @tami626 how are you liking the pulse XT? I just grabbed a 5700 non XT pulse and am super happy with performance and temperatures


The XT is nice too. Especially for the price I got it for. Sometimes a bit noisier than my GTX 960 when the fans boost up, but apart from that, beautiful.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2019)

tami626 said:


> Alright, about the RAM, it looks like I was just dumb. Turns out I had the XMP profile selected the whole time and for some reason, it made my system unbootable, even when I had set all the values manually according to the DRAM Calculator.
> 
> However, I still don't understand one thing. *My CAS latency keeps popping up to 18 after I set it to 17.* I guess it doesn't make a big difference, but it's weird. Is it supposed to happen?


That RAM should be happy at CAS 16 with a Ryzen 3000 series. I run mine at 16-19-16-19-36.


----------

